# New Doggie Dress



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

When I saw this confetti dot fabric I just had to make something out of it. I'm trying to get the Christmas collection of dog clothing going before Christmas hits and I'm late. So here is one of my dog Christmas collection clothing.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

ohmy!!! this is soooo gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

adorable. mebbe a big white or green bow would give it a nice touch. michaels always sells great xmas ribbons


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love it!! Beautiful dress. Would love to see it on your chi.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

That is sooo beautiful!I love it!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

That is adorable!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous! You are very talented


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I want a girl to dress up so she can wear that!


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

So gorgeous! You are incredibly talented. This dress is making me wish that Elvis was a girl, hehe.


----------



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I have some fabric like this (the sequined piece), and I tried hand-stitching a doggy bikini out of it. I failed miserably; for some reason I just could not get it to look right. Any tips? I paid quite a bit of money for those tiny bits of fabric, and I'd like to actually use them, lol...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Lynngraves. I haven't made bikinis for dogs yet. BUT! What you can do is use a cotton fabric for the lining of the bikini, cut it out according to the pattern. now cut a regularer piece of the sequin and sew the cotton to it. Than cut around to match the cotton fabric and turn inside out. Make sure your cotton has been prewashed and ironed. It helps a ton. If you find that thats not how you want to do it. Get some parcel paper, like wax paper but without the wax, and place that on top of the sequin fabric when you sew, also make sure you have needles meant for a knit fabric too. The needles are call ball point. 

I truly hope that helped. 

I know this is late answering the question. Poshy Pups got swamped for Christmas outfits and I was sewing pratically none stop for two months. 

Thank you everyone for the compliments.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

This is lovely! Can I ask how you made the skirt?
x


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Very pretty dress 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I was asked to draw this dress but in pink by Victoria. Thanks again for passing her my details by the way


----------



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

I believe I had satin fabric for the "lining," which might have been my problem.  I'll try the cotton idea...and I may need to look for ball-point needles as well. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful you should sell them I would absolutely buy at least two of them for my girls


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

